# Another Jazz Portrait



## derrill (Aug 17, 2015)

This is my second drawing. It's a drawing of Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is perfect. Wonderful piece.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

What did you use to draw this and what did you draw it on?


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

just said:


> What did you use to draw this and what did you draw it on?


That's what I was wondering too :biggrin:
Very nice work :vs_clap:


----------



## derrill (Aug 17, 2015)

*Portrait*



just said:


> What did you use to draw this and what did you draw it on?


This was drawn with graphite on Strathmore 400 series drawing paper


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Can you please be more specific on the graphite?


----------



## derrill (Aug 17, 2015)

*Graphite*



just said:


> Can you please be more specific on the graphite?


I'm using Faber-Castell pencils. I use the full range from 2h to 8b.
And I use a blending stump.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

So, the white is the paper?


----------



## derrill (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah I used this paper: http://goo.gl/xgaTzo


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow....how long did that take?


----------



## KeeKeers (Sep 6, 2015)

Wonderful! I love it so much, art that I would want in my house


----------



## Rafael Yáñez (Oct 20, 2021)

Congratulations. You are a great artist.


----------

